# Plowing on 20's



## jonny01blaze (Dec 9, 2010)

I've racked a few mechanic buddies minds and get conflicting answers. Who all here plows with their stock 20 inch rims and what series tire are you running? Any issues?


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

I have the Good Year Dura trac on my 2011 F 350 and I love them,never had an issue with them at all. But they are right expensive.best tire I have ever run.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

I have 2 f350's with 275-65r20 Michelin LTX A/T 2 the work great, however the 265-60r20 Goodyear wranglers at that came on my 2013 gmc 2500 hd suck.


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

The Dura Trac has a real aggressive tread but I really like them,the storm we had on Valentines gave my area 20 inches they performed flawless. This is my third season on the Dura Tracs.


----------



## jonny01blaze (Dec 9, 2010)

I appreciate the responses and this is good to know. I trust my guys but just wanted to see what the general consensus was around here.


----------



## jonny01blaze (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess while still on topic, does anyone run BF Goodrich All Terrains for plowing and year round purposes. Whats your over opinion on them for commercial use. I've had them on Personal vehicles and they wear extremely well.


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the BFGs but in my experience if you tow a lot of weight on a regular bases the wear pretty quick.


----------



## WHTTLHNTR (Oct 6, 2013)

Like mentioned above. I have found the BGF's to be a great tire until you tow anything with some weight on a consistent basis. They start wearing very quick


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

DStrabb;1772850 said:


> I love the BFGs but in my experience if you tow a lot of weight on a regular bases the wear pretty quick.





WHTTLHNTR;1773068 said:


> Like mentioned above. I have found the BGF's to be a great tire until you tow anything with some weight on a consistent basis. They start wearing very quick


Yes both correct. Nice tires but my boss had them and they wore down quickly as he towed.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I run the goodyear dura tracs and as the above have mentioned they are hands down the best tire money can buy.


----------



## jonny01blaze (Dec 9, 2010)

This all really helps my decision, I think I should be fine with size and I'll keep the BFG's on the personal truck! Going to look into the duratracs.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

jonny01blaze;1773677 said:


> This all really helps my decision, I think I should be fine with size and I'll keep the BFG's on the personal truck! Going to look into the duratracs.


In all honesty you won't be dissapointed. When they where brand new I was plowing in 2wd, because I didn't realize I wasn't in four. It's an amazing tire, I will be reshoeing with them after this season, fronts are worn because I slacked on rotation.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.goodyear.com/en-US/tires/wrangler-ats









Only tires I run


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1773685 said:


> http://www.goodyear.com/en-US/tires/wrangler-ats
> 
> View attachment 134461
> 
> ...


You run 235 75 15


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Antlerart06;1773694 said:


> You run 235 75 15


yea, I run them, just got to be care going downhill......crazy speed will cause them to bounce or 



 lol

trucks rolls on LT275/65R20


----------



## jonny01blaze (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats a good looking tread on that tire!


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

Dad runs Cooper Discover AT/3 275/60/20 they're holding up well, just have a soft sidewall.


----------



## jonny01blaze (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the AT/3s currently and they have been a "ok" tire. I haul alot and obviously trailer in the summer and rotate my tires often due to this and I will need new tires this year at some point. They fall in the lines of the BFG, good consumer tire vs commercial.


----------



## Joejohn (Nov 27, 2013)

i'm a tire dealer in Canada - the bfg tire is a great tire, however they seem to be wearing quite a bit quicker, especially on trucks with plows and hauling - as was previously mentioned in this thread.

The one tire that we've started selling quite a few of, are the Michelin LTX AT2 - they wear very well, perform extremely well in snow, and last quite a while for plowing, overall for traction, hauling ability, wear, comfort, they are a great tire. The duratrac is another one that we sell several of, and the guys love them.

Joe


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Joejohn;1779816 said:


> i'm a tire dealer in Canada - the bfg tire is a great tire, however they seem to be wearing quite a bit quicker, especially on trucks with plows and hauling - as was previously mentioned in this thread.
> 
> The one tire that we've started selling quite a few of, are the Michelin LTX AT2 - they wear very well, perform extremely well in snow, and last quite a while for plowing, overall for traction, hauling ability, wear, comfort, they are a great tire. The duratrac is another one that we sell several of, and the guys love them.
> 
> Joe


A lot of people on here hate the at2s. Said they have lousy traction and they're soft.

I love them though lol


----------

